# 1 stupid CWOF and the Marine corps



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

so that about says it i recently decided to look into joining and my record showed a CWOF when i was younger which completely stopped the process. is there any way to get that lifted so i can get in??????


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

believe it or not a dumbass friend of mine left a certain substance in my car and i got pulled over. when they asked if they could search my vehicle i was confident in saying yes go ahead...well they found it...and i got arrested first offense...not a trouble maker...so the gave me probation for a year and if i stayed out of trouble i would get a cwof...well i thought it would not show up onmy record...apparently i was wrong. the funny thing is...they ran my record last year too and it came up clean. this incident happened in early 2005. weird.


----------



## LPD020 (Mar 21, 2007)

Friends leave shit in my car all the time


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I'm raising the bullshit flag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*we have a winner  I think*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

JAP's right, DD you hit it square...

Joshua - the folks here would bend over backwards to help you, but you have to be completely honest from the get-go. Care to start over?


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

first off, as mentioned, you could have gotten a waiver had you been honest with the recruiter. i imagine you felt confident(i think everytime you feel that way, do the opposite. but i digress) that it wasnt on youru record so you answered no. subsequently you were denied. at this point, i think your pretty much fucked. but dont take my word for it, its been a while since i enlisted.

second, and this is just my opinion, your a fucking idiot. two reasons: one, you want to be a marine(or so you say, completely indifferent of your actions) yet you spend enough time with drug users so as to be able to make the statement "Friends leave shit in my car all the time ". this makes you an idiot because honorable men(and i consider marines to be of the highest caliber of honorable men) dont associate with dishonorable people. the second reason your an idiot is, after the first time your arrested for being in possesion of "someone elses" dope, and then subsequently decide to join the military; you make bloody well certain that it never happens again. done either by never being in the presence of a user again, or having a "come to jesus" talk with your stoner buddies and making damn certain they never leave their shit in your car. you've done neither, making you a complete and total idiot. maybe that why the marines rejected you....

now take your shit elsewhere. we're too busy insulting unregistered traffic offenders.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

KEVDEMT said:


> first off, as mentioned, you could have gotten a waiver had you been honest with the recruiter. i imagine you felt confident(i think everytime you feel that way, do the opposite. but i digress) that it wasnt on youru record so you answered no. subsequently you were denied. at this point, i think your pretty much fucked. but dont take my word for it, its been a while since i enlisted.
> 
> second, and this is just my opinion, your a fucking idiot. two reasons: one, you want to be a marine(or so you say, completely indifferent of your actions) yet you spend enough time with drug users so as to be able to make the statement "Friends leave shit in my car all the time ". this makes you an idiot because honorable men(and i consider marines to be of the highest caliber of honorable men) dont associate with dishonorable people. the second reason your an idiot is, after the first time your arrested for being in possesion of "someone elses" dope, and then subsequently decide to join the military; you make bloody well certain that it never happens again. done either by never being in the presence of a user again, or having a "come to jesus" talk with your stoner buddies and making damn certain they never leave their shit in your car. you've done neither, making you a complete and total idiot. maybe that why the marines rejected you....
> 
> now take your shit elsewhere. we're too busy insulting unregistered traffic offenders.


Nice one! Could not have said that any better


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

ahhhhh the infamous unnamed "friend". This guy makes the rounds faster than Santa Claus. If I had a nickel for everytime I heard "my friend......" I'd be a rich man.

Come to think of it......I am a rich man.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

If your joining the Marine Corps, right now you can get most misdemeanors waived. Had you been honest a misdemeanor class D charge would not have kept you out. You must have really pissed off the recruiter or he saw you unworthy to wear the title of Marine.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

When the question comes up, "Have you EVER been charged with a criminal offense?" The answer isn't, "well, it was CWOF'd, dropped, dismissed, so I guess it's not on my record and they won't find it." An OMISSION is the same as LYING and unlike the Army, the USMC is still turning people away.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

I spent time as a Maine Corps recruiter..You're a straight up liar...
1. You can get waivers for just about anything *when you're honest*...especially now with everything going on....
2. Infamous "friends" left substance in your car huh??..you have shithead "friends" too
3. May be a war going on but the Marine Corps has standards....hence the reputation we have..our recruitment was up this year so we don't need you...we can deal with many things but we so just like you're lying now you lied then..and WE HATE LIARS!!!
You said more about your character/integrity in one paragraph than we care to know..you still lie...only youre trying to blow one by a bunch of cops who many were Marines...many were in Service..and ALL can smell a liar at a 100 yards..

Keep telling your friends that's why you got bounced...so load up your car with all your Marine Corps stickers....and I'll be seeing you scape em off someday on the side of the road....


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

LPD020 said:


> Friends leave shit in my car all the time


If people didn't have friends then absolutely no one would ever get into trouble....


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Try the Boy Scouts, I heard they don't check records to carefully.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

lawdog671 said:


> I spent time as a *Maine Corps* recruiter...


Is that a new branch of the Maine National Guard?? :mrgreen:

Sorry...I had to...


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

csauce777 said:


> Is that a new branch of the Maine National Guard?? :mrgreen:
> 
> Sorry...I had to...


F'ing laptop....lol.....dumbassed operator had his panties in bunch......

I can hear it now..." I woulda been a ...." insert *Marine, *Trooper, Boston cop etc "if they didn't screw up my background check..."....ugh


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

KEVDEMT said:


> first off, as mentioned, you could have gotten a waiver had you been honest with the recruiter. i imagine you felt confident(i think everytime you feel that way, do the opposite. but i digress) that it wasnt on youru record so you answered no. subsequently you were denied. at this point, i think your pretty much fucked. but dont take my word for it, its been a while since i enlisted.
> 
> second, and this is just my opinion, your a fucking idiot. two reasons: one, you want to be a marine(or so you say, completely indifferent of your actions) yet you spend enough time with drug users so as to be able to make the statement "Friends leave shit in my car all the time ". this makes you an idiot because honorable men(and i consider marines to be of the highest caliber of honorable men) dont associate with dishonorable people. the second reason your an idiot is, after the first time your arrested for being in possesion of "someone elses" dope, and then subsequently decide to join the military; you make bloody well certain that it never happens again. done either by never being in the presence of a user again, or having a "come to jesus" talk with your stoner buddies and making damn certain they never leave their shit in your car. you've done neither, making you a complete and total idiot. maybe that why the marines rejected you....
> 
> now take your shit elsewhere. we're too busy insulting unregistered traffic offenders.


yet you spend enough time with drug users so as to be able to make the statement "Friends leave shit in my car all the time ". this makes you an idiot

Ummmmm.....I believe it was LPD020 who had made that statement rather not JOSHUASORBELLO.


----------



## LPD020 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah it was me who made the friend comment and I hope everyone picked up the sarcasm in that comment, if you didn't then the next time I'll follow such a comment with an exclamation point!


----------

